# Browser Tab Icon



## Generic1 (5. Nov 2010)

Hallo,

ich verwende Tomcat als die Servlet Engine und möchte jetzt mein Icon auf den Browser- Tab geben. 
Wie kann man das machen - ich hab schon gegoogelt, schätze mal mit dem falchen Begriff da ich nicht passendes gefunden hab.
lg


----------



## Marcinek (5. Nov 2010)

Icon im Browser in Adresszeile | aus Forum Homepage | wer-weiss-was

1 Sekunde googeln

Und das nur mit den Wörtern aus deinem TITEL!


----------



## ARadauer (5. Nov 2010)

favicon ist das Stichwort... falls es nicht klappt, cache löschen!


----------



## Generic1 (8. Nov 2010)

>> Das Icon als favicon.ico im Stammverzeichnis ablegen, fertig.

OK, bei mir passiert da auch nichts, wahrscheinlich hab ichs in das falsche Verzeichni gelegt,
Was ist mit "Stammverzeichnis" gemeint, das Stammverzeichnis meines Projektes oder das Stammverzeichnis von Tomcat, oder ...?
Vielen Dank,
lg


----------



## Marcinek (8. Nov 2010)

Naja überlegen wir doch mal, wenn du 2 Homepages hast und verschiedene Icons möglich sein sollen..

Wohin dann ablegen?


----------



## Generic1 (8. Nov 2010)

Das heißt dann, dass in meinem Fall Tomcat im "war"- Archiv nachschaut, ob ein favicon.ico vorhanden ist und wenn ja, dann wird dieses Icon auf einem Tab des Firefox- Browsers angezeigt?

Wenn ich jetzt eine Web- Applikation MyWebAppl habe dann lege ich das Icon da ab:


```
MyWebAppl
  |-favicon.ico
  |- ...
```



Kann man das so stehen lassen?
lg


----------

